# Small Diet Change



## aspen1950 (Mar 24, 2016)

Hi

I would like to share my success story with all the IBS sufferers on the forum, as Ive had all the tests, ie bowel screening, colonoscopy etc, so my GP diagnosed that I had IBS and advised me to change my diet and told me to stop eating Weetabix, brown rice brown bread, and to peel fruit such as apples, pears,and even tomatoes, and to eat a high fibre diet such as porridge oats or Oatibix, I have followed his advice and I hardly ever have any symptoms since I did this small change in my eating habits, but you must drink plenty of fluids whilst on a high fibre diet otherwise you will end up constipated, I do hope this will help many of your sufferers on the forums.

Good Luck Folks


----------

